

Thank goodness for the dot com bubble - xynny
http://baglady.dreamhosters.com/2008/10/09/thank-goodness-for-the-dot-com-bubble

======
denglish
It is quite true - both bubbles represented market speculations that
outstripped the underlying financial realities. And I believe the reverse can
be said that the massive corrections after both bubbles burst are also results
of investment confidence dropping below the underlying financial realities. We
in the IT sector are very lucky these bubbles didn't align or the bubble
bursts may have been much much more severe.

